# Just want to tell you that -I fell in love with EOS-M, again and Again



## surapon (Jan 6, 2014)

Dear Friends.
Yes, This my New Toy EOS-M with 22 mm F/ 2.0, and EF Lens Adapter + New EF-M 18-55 mm IS ( $ 110 US Dollars--Will in my hand with in 7 Days)= Best of the Best Camera/ Pocket Camera that I ever have---Yes, Past 50 years, I have 10 + 35 MM Flim Cameras and 4 DSLR Cameras( Canon 20D, 5D MK II, 7D, 1DS MK I) and so many Pocket Cameras , Olympus, Canon.------BUT this Beautiful EOS-M is one that I use the most Past 2 weeks, since I get her.
Yes, I get Illness Name " GAS " ( Gear Acquisition Syndrome) to often in my life---Crazy old Surapon.
Enjoy.
Surapon
PS, I just shoot my self in the office Toilet Mirror, and see the details of great quality pictures. Yes, Just Crop to the Small size to fit the CR. Post , with out Post Processing .

PS-2, My EOS-M with Fotodiox PRO Grip for EOS-M---That why I can hold the tiny EOS-M in that one hand position.


----------



## surapon (Jan 6, 2014)

M4X said:


> Still waiting to see you smile on one of your selfies!



Ha, Ha, Ha, Dear M4X.
Sorry, I have a bad set of Old teeth , plus not perfected fit Dental set----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Nice to talk with you.
Have a great Work Week ahead.
Surapon


----------



## rpiotr01 (Jan 6, 2014)

I too have been reaching for the M over the 5DIII + Zeiss 35/2 quite often recently. The weight/size + IQ is a really nice package, especially getting it on sale during the clearance.


----------



## surapon (Jan 6, 2014)

rpiotr01 said:


> I too have been reaching for the M over the 5DIII + Zeiss 35/2 quite often recently. The weight/size + IQ is a really nice package, especially getting it on sale during the clearance.



Yes, Sir, Dear rpiotr01.
Past two week, since I get EOS-M in my hand, I Just forget about my 4 Canon DSLR and so many Big Lenses. Yes, This Great EOS-M on my belt 95% all the time( With my cell Phone).
Surapon


----------



## lux (Jan 6, 2014)

Same background with dressing changes. Modeling?


----------



## surapon (Jan 6, 2014)

lux said:


> Same background with dressing changes. Modeling?



Ha, Ha, Ha----Dear my Friend Lux.
I am Cheating Business man, Who use Business time to Talk to you in CR. Post---Ha, Ha, Ha.
Well, Same Place, Bath room in my office ( Yes, I am the Boss, And no one can tell me not to do---Ha, Ha, Ha), But Difference Day.
Have a great Monday.
Surapon


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 6, 2014)

Dear friend Surapon. Glad you're enjoying your EOS-M. I have seen in other threads that you are experiencing all kinds of accessories and lenses that make M larger and heavier camera than any other mirrorless. ??? Does a part of the game, use a camera in ways never imagined? : Maybe some day I'll see him using his M with EF 800mm and 580EX.


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Jan 6, 2014)

If you're immersed into a Canon system, Eos m with the 22mm is just too awesome for portability. I love my Canon 6D + 40mm pancake combo for food blogging but when a friend let me hold the eos m + 22mm I must admit... I started looking up current prices, hehe.


----------



## surapon (Jan 7, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Dear friend Surapon. Glad you're enjoying your EOS-M. I have seen in other threads that you are experiencing all kinds of accessories and lenses that make M larger and heavier camera than any other mirrorless. ??? Does a part of the game, use a camera in ways never imagined? : Maybe some day I'll see him using his M with EF 800mm and 580EX.



Good Monday night to dear Teacher, Mr. ajfotofilmagem.
Yes, Sir, The Tiny EOS-M which have a lot of PRO Functions, Plus Touch Screen LCD with control commands, And This Tiny Camera can be Expand to Be Big Camera Body with Hand Grip and L Bracket to carry the Weight of " L " Lenses = That Great Design that I love from Canon So far. Yes, Sir, In the Early Morning and In the Mid of the Night, I can carry EOS-M with 22 mm. Lens to shoot the Best Photos with out Afraid of the Bad guys come to rob me, If Yes, I just ask for the Memory card in the camera and let them have the Camera and Lens, Just $ 335 US Dollars. But This Tiny EOS-M still have the Slow Servo AF, Not Fast enough for take the Flying Birds with my 600 mm. And The Continuous Shooting very slow----But Just for $ 335 US Dollars = Heavenly Portable Camera for me.
Have a great Night, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 7, 2014)

Chosenbydestiny said:


> If you're immersed into a Canon system, Eos m with the 22mm is just too awesome for portability. I love my Canon 6D + 40mm pancake combo for food blogging but when a friend let me hold the eos m + 22mm I must admit... I started looking up current prices, hehe.




Good Night, Dear Chosenbydestiny.
Yes, 6D + 40 mm. Pancake Lens are more PROFESSIONAL in your Food Blogging Business, in the eyes of the People around you, But For EOS-M and 22 mm F/ 2.0 are super portable and super / beautiful Sharp Photos at the Control Natural Light, Which Great for your Foods Photography too, But the System = $ 335 US Dollars = Super cheap for your spare camera and spare Lens.
Nice to talk to you, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## mjperkins (Jan 7, 2014)

Two cheers for the EOS-M! Is it perfect? Of course not. It is a whopper of a sensor for a tiny package that's mostly fun to use with a rather fast and high quality lens? In my slice of reality - yes, yes, and yes.

I've 'forced' myself to take nothing by my EOS-M w/ 20mm f2 pancake on a couple weekend hiking/landscape photography trips when I needed to pack as light as possible. I've returned home w/ a surprising assortment of engaging pics that stun my friends when I tell them I captured them w/ my "pocket camera."

The depth of field often surprises me w/ the f2 pancake. See attached for a sample.

MJPerkins


----------



## surapon (Jan 7, 2014)

mjperkins said:


> Two cheers for the EOS-M! Is it perfect? Of course not. It is a whopper of a sensor for a tiny package that's mostly fun to use with a rather fast and high quality lens? In my slice of reality - yes, yes, and yes.
> 
> I've 'forced' myself to take nothing by my EOS-M w/ 20mm f2 pancake on a couple weekend hiking/landscape photography trips when I needed to pack as light as possible. I've returned home w/ a surprising assortment of engaging pics that stun my friends when I tell them I captured them w/ my "pocket camera."
> 
> ...



Well, Dear Friend Mr. mjperkins
The Good Camera + The Good Lens in the hand of Great Photographer like you = Make a great Masterpiece Photo like this attached Picture---Thanks to show us----Around my home town, Almost every thing DEAD because of the Super Cold Temperature, at our place, We do not have the beautiful scenery like your home.
Good Night.
Surapon


----------



## Zv (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm glad you like the EOS M Surapon! It's nice to hear about positive experiences with the M instead of all the bashing it seems to get. For the price of a decent point and shoot you get a heck of a lot of camera. 

I've started using it a lot more now and recently on vacation I had the same thoughts as you Surapon - if someone robs me I'll only be down a few hundred bucks but if someone takes my 5D2 I am well and truly f$$$'d. I can't afford to replace it. I am seriously thinking about leaving my 5D2 at home next holiday and just taking the little guy! 

Luckily as I live in Japan I can easily buy the EF-M 11-22mm lens (waiting for the price to come down). I think that would do me nicely as I really only shoot landscapes and buildings when on holiday. Would be nice to see Canon make a small telephoto prime to round off the kit. Currently my tele option is an old FD 50mm f/1.4 via adapter. The combo is surprisingly small and has a nice weight. Manual focus only but Magic Lantern helps with that. I also have the FD 100mm f/2.8 but haven't used it yet. 

Another great advantage is that you don't need a large, expensive, carbon fibre tripod to support it. That means you can do all the long exposure stuff, possibly star fields etc, with a much smaller tripod. I tried it with my Gorillapod hybrid and it works just fine! Great for group shots in restaurants etc.


----------



## surapon (Jan 7, 2014)

Zv said:


> I'm glad you like the EOS M Surapon! It's nice to hear about positive experiences with the M instead of all the bashing it seems to get. For the price of a decent point and shoot you get a heck of a lot of camera.
> 
> I've started using it a lot more now and recently on vacation I had the same thoughts as you Surapon - if someone robs me I'll only be down a few hundred bucks but if someone takes my 5D2 I am well and truly f$$$'d. I can't afford to replace it. I am seriously thinking about leaving my 5D2 at home next holiday and just taking the little guy!
> 
> ...



Good Tuesday Morning in North Carolina, USA to you, my friend Zv.
Yes, Past 2 weeks after I get this EOS-M, with 22 mm F/ 2.0 I fell in love with this tiny babe----Yes, We need to learn to use the best of her Abilities and Plus I will use with all of my EF Lens too. With Small Tripods, And we can use this Great Tiny Babe in every where in this world, Get the Great Picture with out worry that the people around us think that we are the PRO---Ha, Ha, Ha.
Have a great work week ahead.
Surapon


----------

